# Building up slowly



## adil.fakier.5 (12/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ricgt (12/2/15)

@adil.fakier.5 nice collection there bud, if that is what you are starting out with then I see a bright future for you in vape land


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (12/2/15)

Thanks bud just cant get vapejuices to keep me excited lol im in the south of Johannesburg anyone u know around nearby need to try other juices


----------



## Ricgt (12/2/15)

adil.fakier.5 said:


> Thanks bud just cant get vapejuices to keep me excited lol im in the south of Johannesburg anyone u know around nearby need to try other juices



Haha story of all of our lives around here bru... The search for more juice! 

Check out Vape King in Fourways, they have a nice juice bar where you can sample the juice before you buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/15)

adil.fakier.5 said:


> Thanks bud just cant get vapejuices to keep me excited lol im in the south of Johannesburg anyone u know around nearby need to try other juices



Also VapeCartel @KieranD lives not too far from you (afaik in Meyersdal)

www.vapecartel.co.za


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (12/2/15)

Thanks rouge ill check them put most definitely


----------



## stevie g (12/2/15)

DIY does it for me. Pretty big startup cost though I dropped 1.7k getting almost all the flavours and bases etc.


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (12/2/15)

Really that sounds interesting coach me there


----------

